# Hey Mississippi state fans



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Go Dawgs. I hope to meet Alabama in Atlanta


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 15, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Go Dawgs. I hope to meet Alabama in Atlanta



Would be a great match up. Bama vs the REAL Bulldawgs....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol


RTR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

25-20


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

77-18 all time

Roll tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 77-18 all time
> 
> Roll tide



you don't remember that game do you? 
that's all I needed to know. thanks for making my point.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

My age involves those numbers somehow.  You figure it out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

On to 78

Roll Tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

case in point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> On to 78
> 
> Roll Tide



Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> case in point.



Roll Tide ODR..Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Been there done that..Roll Tide


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Fail State


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

Haters gonna hate. 9-1 looking good going in to their last two games. Very likely included in the play off if they win out. You lose the iron bowl your stellar season will crumble. With auburn recent play that may seem unlikely but it's very possible.

You play miss. State again in the playoff on a neutral field your chances won't be nearly as good. If I'm correct state out gained bama in yardage despite having a poor first half. They had the ball in the redzone six times. One more td score and you're licking my boots instead of gloating like an 11 year old.

Keep talking big Johnny come lately bandwagoner fans. You just beat missisippi state by 5 points on the road. Either state are a really good team or bama isn't as good as it usually is.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Been there done that..Roll Tide



Let's get this straight. Bama was #1 in the coaches poll when Ole miss beat them #3 in the ap poll. Your image is a bit of an embellishment.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Haters gonna hate. 9-1 looking good going in to their last two games. Very likely included in the play off if they win out. You lose the iron bowl your stellar season will crumble. With auburn recent play that may seem unlikely but it's very possible.
> 
> You play miss. State again in the playoff on a neutral field your chances won't be nearly as good. If I'm correct state out gained bama in yardage despite having a poor first half. They had the ball in the redzone six times. One more td score and you're licking my boots instead of gloating like an 11 year old.
> 
> Keep talking big Johnny come lately bandwagoner fans. You just beat missisippi state by 5 points on the road. Either state are a really good team or bama isn't as good as it usually is.



That's rich, this guy's talking about bandwagon fans.  

mississippi state's signature wins aren't that great after all. Bama is the best team in the west and that's a fact.

Cute season you guys had.  You'd best thank Dan before he exits this stepping stone known as msu, for a better program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Roll TIDE!

Crushing the little hearts of MSU fans all around the world..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Roll TIDE!
> 
> Crushing the little hearts of MSU fans all around the world..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Saban is da devil. Hail state


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Saban is da devil. Hail state



And Mullen has more job security than Saban...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Mullen has more job security than Saban...



if saban started to lose and underachieve consistently his job security could be undermined. you misconstrued the point. the expectations for Mullen are not as high at state. the threshold for success is much higher at florida, bama, lsu etc.

I wouldn't take up journalism anytime if I were you unless you want to write for a tabloid.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 16, 2014)

here's an opinion piece buttressed by facts that makes me sick to my stomach this morning. bama fans should take a look

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/i...-its-own-doing


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> here's an opinion piece buttressed by facts that makes me sick to my stomach this morning. bama fans should take a look
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/i...-its-own-doing



Bottom line, yall still couldn't beat one of Saban's  most mediocre Bama team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Bottom line, yall still couldn't beat one of Saban's  most mediocre Bama team.



And mississippi state was at their pinnacle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

When my team gets beat by your team, I'll be the first to congratulate you, tip my hat and shake your hand.  Talkin trash AFTER a loss . . . well that ain't real high up on being a class act.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When my team gets beat by your team, I'll be the first to congratulate you, tip my hat and shake your hand.  Talkin trash AFTER a loss . . . well that ain't real high up on being a class act.



and that's why you and a few select others are tech fans I actually like. When you get beat, you get beat, it is what it is. Here's to a good game in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 16, 2014)

And someone proposed an "other teams jersey" self-e challenge and no one took it except me... Hail State 20... Crimson Tide 25... 

That's put'n your mouth where your money is... 

Roll Tide Roll...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 16, 2014)

These State threads are the gift that keeps on giving.RTR


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> These State threads are the gift that keeps on giving.RTR



Well payed.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 16, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> And someone proposed an "other teams jersey" self-e challenge and no one took it except me... Hail State 20... Crimson Tide 25...
> 
> That's put'n your mouth where your money is...
> 
> Roll Tide Roll...



Some folk like U know ur team can play four quarters and u expect to win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> Some folk like U know ur team can play four quarters and u expect to win.



Some folks actually have faith in their teams... Some folks just go by what ESPN tells them even after they are a bottom feeder and know they never win anything...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> if saban started to lose and underachieve consistently his job security could be undermined. you misconstrued the point. the expectations for Mullen are not as high at state. the threshold for success is much higher at florida, bama, lsu etc.
> 
> I wouldn't take up journalism anytime if I were you unless you want to write for a tabloid.



Said he who has problems with capitalization rules.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> These State threads are the gift that keeps on giving.RTR



Yes they are!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

Where are all the state fans at?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Where are all the state fans at?





His Current Status is viewing in the Fishing Forum....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> His Current Status is viewing in the Fishing Forum....



We need to go over there and promote the bass selfie crowd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> We need to go over there and promote the bass selfie crowd.



But I don't have any.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

Nah, everybody needs to keep the peace.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, everybody needs to keep the peace.



And Nic, it's been real peaceful in here today...

Even have some Dawgs sporting UT Avatars showing support..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> We need to go over there and promote the bass selfie crowd.



I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't advise it.




Won't see me over there!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won't see me over there!



I hate fish too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Nic, it's been real peaceful in here today...
> 
> Even have some Dawgs sporting UT Avatars showing support..



Speaking of peace......where is the guru swami Brownceluse?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Speaking of peace......where is the guru swami Brownceluse?



He was kidnapped a while ago! 

Hopefully the real one shows back up!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was kidnapped a while ago!
> 
> Hopefully the real one shows back up!



Hope its soon.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Roll tide


----------

